# Synology DS416 4-bay NAS



## crmaris (Jan 28, 2016)

Synology has lots of offerings for enthusiast home users and the DS416 is one of them. It uses an Annapurna Labs Dual-Core SoC that offers enough computing power while consuming very little energy.

*Show full review*


----------



## Breit (Jan 29, 2016)

Considering the obviously low performance of the Alpine AL-212 SoC, does using the DS416 in LACP mode (teaming) provide any benefit in throughput or does the DS416 max out at ~120MB/s even if there is a second LAN cable connected?


----------



## crmaris (Jan 31, 2016)

This depends on the file types that you will transfer and the background services running on the NAS. If it is lightly loaded and you transfer large files then you will definitely notice a speed bump (given that you have a switch that support LACP of course).


----------

